# Acute Urticaria



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My intention to go to Ripon for the weekend was curtailed by the very sudden (Thursday morning) onset of Acute Urticaria. I didn't know what it was at the time so it's appearance was quite SHOCKING 8O . Luckily I got an 8:20 appointment that same morning and was prescribed Cetrizine Hydrochloride 1 a day and Diprobase Emollient. By that evening before bed I was at least 50% covered and the cream seemed to redden the rash even more. It looked horrendous. Friday morning it had calmed down and many of the places previously covered were now clear but whole new patches took over giving the impression it was moving ( typical ) . Saturday it was down to a few small areas and now Sunday just the tops of my feet left. A good recovery and just 2 days off work  
If you get anything like this dont panic 8)
It looks like this after calming down so you can imagine how bad it looks at it's peak. Chest and abdomen can look like you've been on a sunbed and caught fire :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had a ash like this last Christmas while in Spain it lasted about 2 weeks covered all my head and then spead down my back/chest/legs.
Itch like hell I used a clamine type cream never thought about using antihistamine tablets.

Did you get a small clear discharge from the rash that form crystals on the skin.
I thought I had chicken pox/shingles

Andy


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I know the feeling and really hope it has cleared up for you, I had this and they me down as having 2 kinds, acute and pressure urticaria, was covered everywhere but my face, couldn't walk as my feet where full of them, felt like I had golf balls in my shoes, it was that bad I couldn't even use my camera, if I pressed the shutter button all my finger would swell up, sat down - arse awelled up, stood up - feet swelled, even washing would make my body swell up.
Mine went on for 6 month, they never did find out what caused it, say sometimes it can just appear, can last 24 hour or 20 year and can go just as quick as it come, I got sent to see a dermatologist, tried me on all sorts of medication and none of it worked, she then sent me to some prof at a Manchester hospital who specialised in Urticuria's, by then I was taking far too many tablets that I wanted too, he put me on some more and made me an appointment to see him again in 2 week, but I had had enough and told myself I wasn't taking any of them, and I didn't, It got worse - a lot worse and was regretting my decision, then the day before my appointment I woke up for the 1st time in 6 month with no swellings, went the hospital and still had no swellings and "touch wood" I have been clear since and its something I never want again


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

inkey-2008 said:


> I had a ash like this last Christmas while in Spain it lasted about 2 weeks covered all my head and then spead down my back/chest/legs.
> Itch like hell I used a clamine type cream never thought about using antihistamine tablets.
> 
> Did you get a small clear discharge from the rash that form crystals on the skin.
> ...


Didn't go above my neck and or my back. Yours sounds a different affliction


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

KSH said:


> I know the feeling and really hope it has cleared up for you


Yes I've been lucky. I got a trainee doctor who sought a second opinion and between them got the right treatment first go it seems.

The palms of my hands became very sensitive to heat, warm water felt very hot.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, mine still are, still get very itchy legs and feet but there is no welts there anymore, doc says it might be like that forever


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd also like to mention before anyone gets too worried, Urticaria can be caused by anything your body doesn't like, food poisoning and the likes and usually doesn't last too long, in certain cases there is no reason for it (like mine), they said its like your body is allergic to itself, producing too many chemicals to repair something that isn't wrong


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yours sounds like the Chronic variety  good luck with it.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

You too, hope its cleared up for good n never returns,


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I suffer from it as well and to ward it off I take one cetrizine pill each day. If I do get an episode it goes very quickly.

Sonja


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

RedSonja said:


> I suffer from it as well and to ward it off I take one cetrizine pill each day. If I do get an episode it goes very quickly.
> 
> Sonja


 :roll:  I only have 30 8O


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

First sign of this nasty condition appeared on honeymoon. My head and torso was covered leaving my new bride somewhat perplexed. I put up with this condition and the local GP with his lotions for close to a year before seeking private consultation. Just one short consultation and a prescription of Dimotane (antihistermine) solved the problem. That was 26 years ago! Never returned.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I got a head-to-toe rash like that once, a few years ago. It happened at the end of course of prescribed antibiotics. Obviously a reaction that had been building up then broke out all of a sudden. It was itchy hell for the next 10 days, as bad as chickenpox.

SD


----------

